# I'm new too- Scary times ahead



## Katie Kate (Jun 19, 2010)

Hello people. 

We went for our first appointment at the ACU at Roehampton last week. I've been attending my
local clinic for the last year and a half. Our diagnosis
is 'unexplained infertility' so they have no idea why
it is not working out. I am waiting for the results of
day 2 FSH bloods done today then will know if 
we can try IUI or go straight to IVF.


Does anyone have experience of IUI with unexplained infertility? 
I'm worried that IUI might be a waste of time due to the 
low success rates, although we are quite young I don't know how
I CSM wait any longer! 

Kate 
x


----------



## Steju (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi kate,

I am also relativley new to this site/group. However we are no strangers to "unexplained fertility". We have been through IUI with no sucess - I would not look at it as a waste of time, as it is a very simple procedure and does not take up much of your time.............so if it works then great 

If you are "quite young", and I know you dont want to wait - but look at that as a blessing as there is time on your hands  but equally dont let time drift by without doing something. 

If IUI works without going for IVF, then fantastic, as it is then much less expensive (which comes into play if you have to pay for treatments and poss' mulitiple treatments) and much much less harsh on the female body, and also the emotional effect on the couple(you did say we) when going through IVF.

I know couple who have been trying for years - 5 +, "unexplained fertility" was stated, IVF etx failed and then low and behold when all the pressure and stress was off they then found themselves expecting their first child - so dont under estimate the pressure effects on your body - and the importance of   although believe me we all too well know that is not always easy 

Best of luck in whatever you decide to do.

Steve

Well thats my male input - but I'm sure my OH's opinion would not be far from above - if any at all.


----------



## londonite (Jun 15, 2010)

If you are young, take it slowly. This infertility can take over your whole life and put huge pressure on your relationship. We tried IUI a few months ago and it didnt work-I was gutted as thought it was a waste of money for such a slim success rate as we have gone onto ivf now. Saying that there are loads of people for whom IUI works for first time.Hope you are one of them!
My friend is 29 and she is about to give it a try.Im 35 so dont want to waste any more time. Will try IVF again soon...when my body ,mind and finances recover!
Hope your test results are good.Best of luck with treatment and remember reseults are different for everyone and youthful eggs are on your side!


----------



## lilybet82 (Jun 25, 2010)

Hi

I am also new to all this. We have also had a diagnosis of unexplained fertility which in some ways I try to feel positive about as there is nothing wrong but also fell frustrated as there is nothing to put right. Am on a fertility drug at the moment to try to boost our chances over the next 6 months but if not we will be moving onto IUI which I don't know much about.

Sorry as I know this isn't very helpful in light of your question but I am curious about it to. Sometimes feel like just want to get on with IVF and not waste time on treatments with low success rates. However as Londonite says it would be brilliant and less stressful if they worked.

Good luck to you both anyway and cant say how thankful I am to hear about other cases, means you dint feel so alone.


----------



## Katie Kate (Jun 19, 2010)

It's interesting you talk about stress effecting your chances, as
the doctor said to me ( being completely serious) that a 'well- timed)
holiday with sun/sea/sex would be a wise idea! 

Thankyou for the reassurance, I am 26, hubby is 31 so I know I do 
have time on my side so must think positively! Have been told we can 
have up to 6 tries with IUI (nhs funded) so I agree there is no harm in 
giving it a go! 

Lilybet2, I know exactly what u mean. When I had my HSG scan somewhere 
in the back of my head I was hoping that they would say "this is what is wrong 
with you, and here is how we fix it". But hey, at least with 'nothing wrong' we still
have some hope each month! 

It will be confirmed whether we can have IUI (FSH hormone level dependent) 
tomorrow so fingers crossed 

Xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Kate and welcome to Fertility Friends 

Please have a good look around the site and feel free to post in any area, and make yourself at home. Fertility Friends is such a huge support. There are many who are on their TTC journey, and others who have been fortunate to have little ones with assistance. You will soon discover that our members are very encouraging of one another and offering advice or just simple hugs. There's a vast amount of information here for everyone, so start reading, posting and getting to know others. You will make some great friends too (add them to your buddy list in your profile!), lots of members often have meet ups locally too, for chats, coffee, shopping or even nights out! You can share conversations with one another freely, simply because we all understand each other. It's hard when family and friends don't fully comprehend what this journey entails and the emotions that go with it. That's where we come in!

Here are some links which you should find really useful at the moment&#8230;&#8230;

*What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~ *   CLICK HERE

*Peer Support (for asking fertility and treatment related questions of your fellow FFers) ~ * CLICK HERE

*Complimentary, Holistic and Spiritual Approaches ~ *CLICK HERE 

*A Rough Guide To IVF ~*CLICK HERE

*IUI Beginners Guide ~ *   CLIcK HERE 

*Unexplained ~*CLICK HERE

Roehampton ladies chatter thread here ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=235115.0

While undergoing treatment, you might find it useful to join other ladies having treatment at the same time. The Cycle Buddies threads are just for that. You will find a thread, usually with a funny/inspiring name for this year's buddies. Just pop along to the appropriate month and say "Hi" when you are ready to start treatment.

*Cycle buddies ~ *CLICK HERE

You can also chat live in our chat room. We have a newbie day in the chat room every Wednesday where you can meet one of our mods for support, meet other new members and get technical support with navigating the site and using all the functions available here.  CLICK HERE FOR INFO ON NEWBIE CHAT 

You can also "meet" and chat with people in your local area through the *Location boards*. This is especially useful to find people who may be using the same clinic and or in the same PCT area. It's a small world!

Wishing you lots of luck    and 
Keep in touch
Ceri xx

PS I have also sent you a pm (private message)


----------



## Katie Kate (Jun 19, 2010)

got my blood test results and got fsh 8 so can go ahead with IUI in august arqueen marys. Feel releived as I don't feel quite ready for IVF yet. Would be great to hear from anyone else who has or is going to have IUI especially at Queen Marys. Fingers crossed this will be our time. 

Luck to everyone

xx


----------



## Ceri. (Sep 6, 2004)

Kate ... Have a look at the Roehampton link I gave you earlier and ask if any of the ladies there are doing IUI, someone will be  Here are the IUI boards too ... http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=7.0
Great news about your FSH too


----------

